# Bosch CL 100



## feselsoft (13 September 2004)

Morgen zusammen!

Ich habe eine alte Bosch cl 100 bei ebay ersteigert. 
Kann mir einer sagen, mit welcher software ich das teil programmieren kann? 
wie die belegung des koppelkabels ist? 
p.s. ich habe winsps 3.30 von der bosch homepage heruntergeladen. geht das mit dieser software? 

danke schon mal !!   :shock:


----------



## zotos (13 September 2004)

Bosch WinSPS


----------



## Anonymous (13 September 2004)

ja genau Bosch WIN SPS


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2004)

*WinSPS*

Hi
Die WinSPS kannst du zwar bei BoschRexroth umsonst runterladen, du brauchst aber einen Aktivierungsschlüssel den du bei denen kaufen mußt. Du kannst erstmal auch die Probelizenz von 14 Tagen aktivieren.


----------



## feselsoft (14 September 2004)

*win sps*

Danke für die info. 
kannst du mir  die belegung des kabels durchgeben. 
das ich das mal testen kann?


----------



## Anonymous (15 September 2004)

*Kabel*

Ich kann Dir erst nächste Woche Bescheid geben, da ich jetzt in den Außendienst muß.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (17 September 2004)

*nee, geht nicht mit WINSPS*

Sorry,

mit der WINSPS kann man keine CL100 programmieren!
Du brauchst eine alte DOS-Version und das entsprechende Kabel.


Gruss, Onkel


----------



## feselsoft (17 September 2004)

Moin zusammen!!

kannst du mir sagen wo ich so eine alte dos ver. her bekommen kann. ?
Kann man das irgent wo downloaden oder so?? :arrow:


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 September 2004)

Moin feselsoft,

die DOS-Version nennt sich "PROFI". Eine Downloadmöglichkeit kenne ich nicht, außerdem ist sie über einen Dongle geschützt. Auf einen modernen Rechner wird sie vermutlich auch nicht unter DOS laufen. Du benötigst also einen Rechner <= Pentium 133MHz.

Das zweite Problem ist das Schnittstellenkabel. Es hatte ziemlich große Stecker und hat nichts gemeinsam mit den moderneren CL-Steuerungen (die seit einiger Zeit auch schon abgekündigt sind). Die Belegung des Kabels kenne ich nicht, habe auch keine Unterlagen dazu.

Mit einer CL150 wärst du wesentlich besser drann gewesen (sie hat aber einen stolzen Preis). Soweit ich weiss kann man diese mit der WINSPS auch ohne Lizenz programmieren. Das hierfür benötigte Kabel wäre auch kein Problem.


Gruss, Onkel


----------



## flwu (20 September 2004)

Warum sollte PROFI auf neueren Rechner nicht mehr laufen?
Klar, unter XP funktionieren die Portzugriffe nicht mehr, aber auf unserem alten Siemens PG (Pentium I, 233MHz wenn ich nicht irre) läuft PROFI unter Win98 im DOS-Fenster anstandslos.
Das mit dem Dongle stimmt allerdings. Ich wüsste auch nicht, dass es das als Testversion irgendwo zum downloaden gibt.


----------



## feselsoft (20 September 2004)

*Dongel!!*

'So jetzt habe ich en  Problem. dann kann ich das mit der Sps als Erfahrung abhandeln. 
Oder hat jemand noch eine Idee???


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 September 2004)

Hi,



			
				flwu schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sollte PROFI auf neueren Rechner nicht mehr laufen?....



Das war nur eine Vermutung von mir. Ich kenne das Problem von anderen älteren DOS-Programmen wie Step5 und selbstgestrickten Pascal-Progrämmchen. Vor "PROFI" hatte ich mich bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen immer erfolgreich gedrückt 8) .


@feselsoft
Es gab damals auch diverse Programmversionen die ohne DingsBums liefen. Vielleicht findet sich ja doch noch jemand der dir helfen könnte.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## feselsoft (23 September 2004)

*Tool*

das wäre net. wenn noch jemand so einprogramm für die cl 100 hat dann bitte bei mir melden, würde mir sehr helfen.


----------



## Runtime (15 Oktober 2004)

das Hauptproblem ist die Schnittstelle... du brauchst eine EPAG Schnittstelle

Und das 2. Problem ist die Lizenz


----------



## feselsoft (15 Oktober 2004)

was ist eine epag schnittstelle? Die software habe ich in der zwischenzeit.
bei den kabel weis ich auch nicht so recht ob das geht. ich habe bis jetzt serielle kabel mit adapter zusammengesteckt, kann aber von der software keine verbindung zur  sps bekommen.


----------



## Runtime (16 Oktober 2004)

Was genau hinter EPAG steckt kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen...

Das sind so spezieller Schnittstellenkarten...

Warem im BOSCH PG3 oder PG4 verbaut...

Soviel ich weiß gibt eh aber noch so ein Handprogrammiergerät für die CL100 ...

Wenn nicht müsstest Du kucken , dass du sowas bekommst....

Ne EPAG Karte wirst du wohl nur sehr schwer bekommen...


Würde mir das mit der CL100 aber auch nich antun wollen - kuck das du was ordentliches bekommst...


CL150 oder CL200 ....


Wobei die CL Steuerung aussterben bei Bosch...


Der Nachfoger st die IL40 ( Indra-Logic ) die wird dann aber auch schon mit Codesys programmiert...


----------



## veritas (3 November 2007)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*moinsen,

sorry fürs hochgraben 
aber mit dem 
Bosch SPS Programmiergerät PG 100
kann ich doch direkt programmieren,ohne lizensen etc ?

lg
*[/FONT]


----------



## thomass5 (3 November 2007)

mit dem entsprechenden Handprogramiergerät kann man ohne die Lizenz/Dongel für die Software programieren.
Irgendwo hab ich sogar noch so ein Teil(weis nicht genau für welche Steuerung) rumliegen. Ist aber sehr umständlich, und ich habs nur aufgehoben, falls ich mal unbedingt an so ein altes Teil muß.
Thomas


----------



## veritas (3 November 2007)

ja,danke..


----------



## veritas (6 November 2007)

kann man mit dem

Simatic PG 605 U
die bosh cl 100 auch programmieren ?


----------



## thomass5 (6 November 2007)

ich sag mal nein.Schau mal in die HB zur Bosch mit welchem PG es funzt.
Thomas


----------



## veritas (6 November 2007)

ich hab ja leider kein handbuch und im netz hab ich ja auch nix
gefunden :-(


----------



## thomass5 (6 November 2007)

Hallo,
ich hab im Schreibtisch noch alte Boschunterlagen auf CD. Ich schau morgen mal nach.
Thomas


----------



## veritas (7 November 2007)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab im Schreibtisch noch alte Boschunterlagen auf CD. Ich schau morgen mal nach.
> Thomas




das wäre genial....


----------



## thomass5 (7 November 2007)

Hallo,
heute hab ich alles mögliche von Bosch gefunden von CL200 - 500 und diversen Robotercontrolern RHO3.0 - 4 bis zu 30Tageversionden der WinSPS aber nichts über die 100  . Ich werde mich morgen nochmal darum kümmern. Hat Bosch auf Anfrage beim Kundendienst vielleicht ein HB?
Thomas


----------



## veritas (8 November 2007)

angeschrieben habe ich sie, aber noch keine antwort...


treotzdem danke im voraus


mario


----------



## veritas (14 November 2007)

hat einer evtl. das handbuch ?


----------



## lothar (29 November 2007)

Im Idealfall kaufst Du, auf gleichem Weg wie die CL100, ein Programmierhandgerät "Bosch-PG1". Damit kannst Du die CL100 programmieren und hättest ein recht passables System, obgleich die Steuerung inzwischen über 20 Jahre existiert.
Die Programmierung per Rechner kannst Du vergessen, das wäre für Dich zu aufwändig. Bedenke: damals gab's noch kein Windows...

Gruss
Lothar


----------



## thomass5 (3 Dezember 2007)

den hab ich woanders gefunden: http://www.boschrexroth.com/borexmv...9BE383369DDF106?publication=NET&ccat_id=13330
und in meinem Fundus ist nur ein PG100 und ne große CL
tHOMAS


----------



## lothar (4 Dezember 2007)

*"PG 100", nicht "PG1".*

sorry, hatte mich vertan: das Programmierhandgerät für die CL100 heisst "PG 100", nicht "PG1". Danke für den Trigger an Thomass5.

Gruss
lothar


----------



## Ironman01 (7 Mai 2019)

Hallo erstmal,
ich weis das Thema ist schon ziemlich alt.
Ich habe hier eine noch ältere Bosch SPS CL100R mit Erweiterung und dem passenden Programmiergerät PG100.
Das Teil funzt auch noch jedoch fehlen mir Unterlagen dazu.
Ich wollte damit so etwas in die SPS-Programmierung einsteigen. Also ohne festes Zielprojekt.
Hat jemand eventuell das Bedienerhandbuch des PG oder der CL. Oder einen alten SPS-Grundkurs der mir hier etwas beim Einstieg helfen kann?
Wär echt klasse!


----------



## nl_tmp (9 Mai 2019)

beitrag gelöscht


----------



## Ironman01 (9 Mai 2019)

Hi
gibt es in der Bucht zu kaufen aber was soll ich mit zwei. Ich habe Pg100 und Cl100 jedoch keine Dokus!
Ich glaub ich verkauf das wieder und hol mir eine Wago.

Gruß


----------

